# Partition Mac problème



## Maoshii (3 Février 2020)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider. Alors j'ai tout d'abord essayer d'installer windows sur mon mac avec l'assistant Boot Camp, or à un moment l'assistant me signale un message d'erreur et me signale qu'il supprime les partitions qu'il a créé or lorsque je regarde le stockage de mon mac, le système prend 53 Go sur 83 Go alors qu'il ne prenait pas autant de place avant. Je me suis alors dit que les partitions ne s'étaient pas enlevé. J'ai alors effectué certaines commande que j'ai vu sur votre forum notamment pour supprimer certains disk notamment un boot je crois (désolé de la on clarté de mes propos je ne me souviens plus très bien) mais cela n'a rien changé. J'ai exactement supprimé 2 disk0. J'espère que je n'ai pas fait de grosses erreurs. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider.


----------



## ericse (3 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas de partition Bootcamp sur ton disque, l'assistant a bien fait le ménage
La place occupée par ton Système vient d'ailleurs, il y a des fils plus adaptés à ton problème
Mettre une partition Bootcamp sur un disque de 128 Go est très pénalisant, il y a un guide pour l'installer sur un disque externe, ce serait peut-être plus facile pour toi
Bon courage en tout cas !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour *Maoshii*

La partition *apfs* ne fait que  *83 Go* au lieu de *121 Go*. Il y a donc une bande de *38 Go* de blocs libres en queue de disque => que l'Assistant BootCamp n'a pas su récupérer à la partition *apfs*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition de base) > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande => afin qu'une erreur éventuelle soit détectée avec ses raisons (ce qui est problable --> vu l'échec antérieur de l'Assistant BootCamp à récupérer l'espace supprimé). On saura alors ce qu'il convient de corriger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Février 2020)

Tu n’as décidément pas de chance, mêmes causes, mêmes effets.....mêmes solutions sans doute [emoji56]





__





						Problème Système prend trop de place dans le stockage
					

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider. Alors j'ai tout d'abord essayer d'installer windows sur mon mac avec l'assistant Boot Camp, or à un moment l'assistant me signale un message d'erreur et me signale qu'il supprime les partitions qu'il a créé or lorsque...




					forums.macg.co
				



Ou plus sûrement un message en double, résolu depuis par @macomaniac [emoji16]


----------

